# you cant buy xm Radios of xms website why not



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

you can buy systems from directv But not from Xm i really want to get this thing but nobody sells it in my area So i went to the xm Website and you cant buy anything from them so why is that




And if i go with xm do i have to sign a one year contract ????


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't you have any Sears, WalMarts, Best Buys, Circuit Citys, in your area? The XMFan store sells XM hardware, if all else fails.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/xmfanstore/index.html

Oh yeah, no contract with XM.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Try Crutchfield online as well if you can't find a local retailer. Best Buy has a good online site as well.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well i made a choice im gonna get xm for my car when i get it im also going to get a boombox for my house im getting the delphi for the car And the boombox for the home


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm curious. When XM first came out, just about everyone was jumping on the Sony Plug and Play Unit. Now everyone's unit of choice seems to be the Delphi SkyFi.....

What does everyone use to get their XM?

I've got the Delphi SkyFi in my car, and a Home Kit in my Den. Will eventually get the Boombox as well. I like the idea of the XMPCR, but don't want to pay for another receiver that will get limited use only.


----------

